# What game are you playing



## frankoo (Dec 24, 2016)

Thread title says it all. 

For me, I started playing Tales of the Monkey Island last night and finished episode 1 in about 3.3 hrs


----------



## NuggODank (Dec 27, 2016)

Titanfall 2 add me on xbox one 
gamertag: Nuggodank


----------



## maxamus1 (Jan 9, 2017)

Skyrim, witcher3, ffx


----------



## MonkeyGrinder (Jan 11, 2017)

I jumped back on Dark Souls 2 here recently. I've come to the conclusion my mother must REALLY be into men from Brazil after turning off regional controls. 9 out of 10 times when I invade they usually inform me in all caps of how they've either orally pleasured, are going to receive oral pleasure from or already have done or will do both to her.


----------



## cool2burn (Jan 11, 2017)

I was playing FFXIV pretty regularly then i saw a PSVR at bestbuy bought that and now all 2d games have been ruined for me forever. The thing is fucking insane.


----------



## disratory (Jan 14, 2017)

dead and buried on pc


----------



## OrganiChron (Jan 14, 2017)

League of Legends.


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 14, 2017)

Mafia 3. Cool...setting is 1968 New Orleans


----------



## cannawizard (Jan 14, 2017)

elysium vanilla WoW (Anathema PvP server / Cerro)


----------



## disratory (Jan 15, 2017)

no one plays vr eh?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Indacouch (Jan 16, 2017)

With my cock


----------



## frankoo (Jan 19, 2017)

Thank guys for all the replied, finally i got time to play AC3, it is an old game, but i got it free. Ubisoft gave it for free to celebrate the company's 30 anniversary


----------



## srh88 (Jan 20, 2017)

abalonehx said:


> Mafia 3. Cool...setting is 1968 New Orleans


Fun for a while. But it's the same missions Everytime. Good music though in it


----------



## dangledo (Jan 20, 2017)

Hide the cock in my wife



You kids prob never heard of it


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 20, 2017)

dangledo said:


> Hide the cock in my wife
> 
> 
> 
> You kids prob never heard of it


Yeah I play that game lots .....be careful though ....pull the controller out rite before the game ends ....otherwise the mother ship multiplies .....GL 


Love that game


----------



## dangledo (Jan 20, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Yeah I play that game lots .....be careful though ....pull the controller out rite before the game ends ....otherwise the mother ship multiplies .....GL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol yep that just happened. 

Wife is already talking about leveling up, again.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 20, 2017)

dangledo said:


> Lol yep that just happened.
> 
> Wife is already talking about leveling up, again.


Yeah me to had my second boy a lil over 3 months ago ....momma still wants more of course ......smh lol


----------



## Stealthstyle (Jan 20, 2017)

payday 2 but ive finished all the achievements and am now bored with it. even though the games pretty cool.


----------



## Da2ra (Jan 20, 2017)

DOOM


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 20, 2017)

Last few days I've been playing resident evil 2 for ps2 with my boy on his ps2.

Thinking about modding his with a chip so I can burn games.


----------



## UrbanPoizon (Jan 22, 2017)

League of Legends, Need For Speed, Diablo 3: Reaper Souls. Got burned out on WoW


----------



## UrbanPoizon (Jan 22, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Yeah I play that game lots .....be careful though ....pull the controller out rite before the game ends ....otherwise the mother ship multiplies


----------



## UrbanPoizon (Jan 22, 2017)

frankoo said:


> Thank guys for all the replied, finally i got time to play AC3, it is an old game, but i got it free. Ubisoft gave it for free to celebrate the company's 30 anniversary


Yeah, I got The Crew from Uplay for free


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Jan 22, 2017)

The newest rainbow six, yeah I'm behind with the times. Also battlefield one


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 22, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Last few days I've been playing resident evil 2 for ps2 with my boy on his ps2.
> 
> Thinking about modding his with a chip so I can burn games.


That was supposed to read ps1 game on ps2.


----------



## NapalmZen (Jan 27, 2017)

DrUgZrBaD said:


> The newest rainbow six, yeah I'm behind with the times. Also battlefield one


i have siege and division.

mostly brawlhalla, csgo, and mtg. my steam is NapalmZen.

anybody have dying light on steam? i need a second. 

my steam account has almost 100 games.(it's 11 years old) i generally try to mix it up and not play the same game every day.


----------



## heckler73 (Jan 29, 2017)

DrUgZrBaD said:


> The newest rainbow six, yeah I'm behind with the times. Also battlefield one


*BF1 *is good...I like the way the battlepacks and Warbonds work. It should get more interesting with the expansions. The historical bits and medals were done by the crew from the Great War channel on YT, which is a bonus to me.

I'll add *Superpower 2* to the list. It has good community updates (data current to 2016) and seems to blend the best parts of Democracy 2 and Geopolitical Simulator together. Worth every cent of the $2.74 I spent.


----------



## Krippled (Jan 29, 2017)

Zen Pinball


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Jan 29, 2017)

heckler73 said:


> *BF1 *is good...I like the way the battlepacks and Warbonds work. It should get more interesting with the expansions. The historical bits and medals were done by the crew from the Great War channel on YT, which is a bonus to me.
> 
> I'll add *Superpower 2* to the list. It has good community updates (data current to 2016) and seems to blend the best parts of Democracy 2 and Geopolitical Simulator together. Worth every cent of the $2.74 I spent.


I haven't played bf1 that far yet, I play like 1 hour every few weeks hah


----------



## bict (Jan 29, 2017)

Csgo mostly. Ranking up


----------



## TacoMac (Jan 30, 2017)

UrbanPoizon said:


> League of Legends, Need For Speed, Diablo 3: Reaper Souls. Got burned out on WoW


I've been hitting Diablo III lately too. Just put a new build on my Demon Hunter yesterday and steam rolled a GR72 with 6 minutes remaining. That ties my Witch Doctor (running Jade build) for my highest ever.


----------



## Nugachino (Jan 30, 2017)

Building a kickass COB. That's what game I'm playing.


----------



## zypheruk (Jan 30, 2017)

Forza Horizon 3 on pc and xbox. Forza Apex pc.


----------



## TacoMac (Jan 30, 2017)

zypheruk said:


> Forza Horizon 3 on pc


I just looked at that on the website. It looks like a sort of "Need for Speed" game. Last driving game I had was Need for Speed Shift. It was pretty cool, but the online play was awful. How does the Forza Horizon 3 compare to that?


----------



## zypheruk (Jan 30, 2017)

No comparison, forza series is best racer on any platform. Horizion series is more arcade style, Forza 6 etc more serious game play with simulator options.
I'm running a i7, 16gb ram, NVidia 1060 6gb, Logitech g920 setup.. Runs horizon with everything set to max graphics etc 60fps 1080p without even getting warm. Blizzard mountain is stunning.


----------



## TacoMac (Jan 30, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 30, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Last few days I've been playing resident evil 2 for ps2 with my boy on his ps2.
> 
> Thinking about modding his with a chip so I can burn games.


What about RE 4, though?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 31, 2017)

I've been playing Subterrain on the ps4. I'm still getting the hang of how everything works, it's pretty complex but it's one of those games that's right up my alley.

I see myself playing it quite a bit once I figure out how everything works and that may take a while because it's not very intuitive and I haven't found any FAQ's or a walk through that explains how the many crafting stations work.


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 1, 2017)

Well, I took the plunge yesterday and bought Assetto Corsa with all the mod packs. Good God, what a wonderful simulator. I jumped in an old BMW M3 and it handled EXACTLY like the one I had for years did.

Just amazing.


----------



## heckler73 (Feb 12, 2017)

Karate Master 2 -- Knock Down Blow... 

It's a *serious *button-masher.


----------



## blake9999 (Mar 24, 2017)

WoW


----------



## UrbanPoizon (Mar 24, 2017)

Path of Exile


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Apr 2, 2017)

OVERWATCH PS4 - Cooper_The_Corgi


----------



## Oneirogen (Jun 12, 2017)

*Witcher 3*


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 12, 2017)

Oneirogen said:


> *Witcher 3*


I've heard that it's very good. Let us know, will you?


----------



## Oneirogen (Jun 12, 2017)

TacoMac said:


> I've heard that it's very good. Let us know, will you?


I've 15-20 hours plus into it, and I can tell you already it's amazing game. The graphics are great, in moments you get into scenarios where you have to pause your running towards a goal and just look around and marvel at the scenery =). 

Great story, great gameplay, awesome graphic. 9,5/10


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 12, 2017)

Cool, man. Thanks.

I'm a bit of a Skyrim nerd and it's cool, but getting out of date. I was wondering if Witcher 3 might be my next game of that type. Looks like it will be.


----------



## ticklykayak (Jun 12, 2017)

I like playing "Life is Strange" and "Destiny"


----------



## ROCKTOTO (Jun 14, 2017)

Max curse of the brotherhood awesome game !!! Ps couldn't recommend this game enough.


----------



## Tim Fox (Jun 16, 2017)

anyone else going to get the new nintendo super console coming out ,, gots to play me some super metroid again


----------



## Swims_GD (Jun 16, 2017)

still getting high with the 360, i like game modding so im holding out for the xbox one.

currently playing BO1 zombies modded most nights
AC3
Forza 3 and moving onto 4 soon
Borderlands 1&2

Add me Maddogg2k17


----------



## budman111 (Jun 18, 2017)

Fallout 4 with lot of mods....!


----------



## Swims_GD (Jun 19, 2017)

rub it in... no fallout 4 for 360


----------



## Moffaka (Jun 19, 2017)

FIFA one love


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 20, 2017)

I've recently gotten hooked on Dota 2. It's very difficult to pick up in the beginning, but once you get the basics down it's awesome...and it's totally free.


----------



## Happygirl (Jun 21, 2017)

Smurfs Village


----------



## vostok (Jun 27, 2017)

Insurgency and I'm a shit shot

a teen game where you get to flick arabs with bullets

dumb AI ...lol


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 30, 2017)

The Darkest Dungeon.


----------



## sunni (Jun 30, 2017)

Eh for a quick game here and there overwatch


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 30, 2017)

I didnt know there was a Cards Against Humanity online game. just like the real cards...pretty cool
https://pyx-3.pretendyoure.xyz/zy/game.jsp


----------



## ymminister2025 (Jul 2, 2017)

toontownrewritten


----------



## giglewigle (Jul 27, 2017)

just got elite dangerous


----------



## verticalgrow (Aug 5, 2017)

Cash Crop $12 on steam 
http://store.steampowered.com/app/662910/Cash_Crop/


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 5, 2017)

I rarely play games unless it's something sexual with my wife ...hide the salami, swallow the hot dog, pin the dick in the asshole.

However my boy who just had a B-day just got a new X-box, I've been watching him play in the evenings and decided to download ResEvil2 I believe ....I've been messing around with it late at night while stoned. I'm not a gamer or into video games, but I'm enjoying it ....I gave the two chicks new names and pretend they're lesbians....sadly I somehow ended up with a weird dude being followed around by a creepy little girl on an island last night.....I sure hope I get my lesbian characters back....I love how it's a plant that makes you feel better........Before fucking around with my boys X-Box I played and beat all the Tomb raiders for PS1 ...beat the Halo games and a game called Timeshift as well ....but that was on a 360 a while ago ....Timeshift was cool.


----------



## TacoMac (Aug 7, 2017)

Picked up Fallout 4 on Steam for 15 dollars on sale.

It's very, very cool. Check it out.


----------



## ANC (Aug 12, 2017)

Eve online. Mining shitloads of stuff while watching youtube on my second monitor.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 14, 2017)

I just finished Fallout 2 for like the 500th time and I'm trying to remember where I left off on S.T.A.L.K.E.R. shadow of Chernobyl. When I loaded up my save file I was way out in the middle of nowhere, over encumbered with artifacts and badass weaponry.


----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 14, 2017)

I bought a switch just to play Breath of The Wild. I'm about a 1/4 through. Gorgeous maps, and awesome story line. 

Been a hardcore Zelda fan since LTTP.


----------



## giglewigle (Aug 14, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> I bought a switch just to play Breath of The Wild. I'm about a 1/4 through. Gorgeous maps, and awesome story line.
> 
> Been a hardcore Zelda fan since LTTP.


never played zelda u rekon the switch is worth it how are the graphics


----------



## griggzzzy (Aug 19, 2017)

neverwinter on ps4 it eats up ur life lol


----------



## driel (Aug 21, 2017)

overwatch and i stink


----------



## draxhemp (Aug 25, 2017)

ANC said:


> Eve online. Mining shitloads of stuff while watching youtube on my second monitor.


awww you could be mining 2x the shitload! put those rorq's to use =)


----------



## BuzzyGuzzy (Sep 13, 2017)

I am playing dota 2 and Critica online right now and for mobile I am playing Crasher.


----------



## DTDrop (Sep 18, 2017)

PUBG, Overwatch, Starcraft Remastered, CS:GO, and HOTS....occasionally silly games like Hot Line Miami 2.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Sep 18, 2017)

TacoMac said:


> Picked up Fallout 4 on Steam for 15 dollars on sale.
> 
> It's very, very cool. Check it out.


My son played that game when it first came out and just started playing again this weekend from the beginning. It's pretty cool. He can't wait for Fallout 5 to come out.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 18, 2017)

Actually got my boy halo 5 pretty cool game ....he likes the online team battles .....I still like the vibrating controller.


Sexual....


----------



## DTDrop (Sep 18, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> He can't wait for Fallout 5 to come out.


 Gonna be SOO GOOD


----------



## PatrickPews (Oct 16, 2017)

kof xiv, sfv, battlefield and overwatch. was playing rocksmith 2014 a while ago but since i'm now taking actual lessons, i don't play that anymore.


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 4, 2017)

Legacy servers.. thnx blizz~ Nost lives~


----------



## Psyphish (Nov 4, 2017)

I've only been playing Divinity: Original Sin 2 lately. Definitely my game of the year, I thought I had grown out of gaming, but this one has kept me sitting in front of my computer for days. Local co-op is great fun as well, I've never been able to play an RPG with my spouse before.


----------



## cannetix Inc (Nov 4, 2017)

I'm usually not much of a gamer but I've been fooling around with Kerbal Space Program lately.

Also have been thinking of giving Cities: Skylines a try.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 10, 2017)

Finished wolfenstein 2(bad ass must play)traded in for call of duty ww2. Finished the campaign, playing zombies when i can. Waiting for battlefront.


----------



## TacoMac (Nov 13, 2017)

God help me...I've gone full blown back into War Thunder again.

But that He 219 A-7...ground pounding, taking out tanks wholesale at tree top level in Realistic Battles.

What a fucking rush it is.


----------



## giglewigle (Nov 13, 2017)

TacoMac said:


> God help me...I've gone full blown back into War Thunder again.
> 
> But that He 219 A-7...ground pounding, taking out tanks wholesale at tree top level in Realistic Battles.
> 
> What a fucking rush it is.


unless youre me and cannot for the life of odin get good havent played in hears tho the battlship sounds fun


----------



## redivider (Jan 16, 2018)

Cities Skylines, Empire Total War, and Assetto Corsa have been my go-to games this past year. Assetto Corsa will be my main game focus for a while....

I don't have a lot of time for gaming anymore being a small business owner with a wife and kid....

but 2-3 times a week I'll stay up late playing... 

On CS - this game has unlimited playability and the Steam Workshop is the biggest one of any game I've seen with user made content. It's not for everybody but it is the best city builder type game out right now and you can make some crazy cities with the mods available.....

Empire Total War - this game has been panned by Total War fans for as long as I can remember but in my opinion is the funnest one of the bunch. The scale is overwhelming at times but it does make for some challenging gameplay. I play the DarthMod which makes the game a little more challenging, while not making it overbearing. So this is a Turn-based world domination strategy game, that features RTS battles land battles, a ship-to-ship combat mode, and you have to leverage citizen happiness and knowledge to avoid revolutions etc etc.....

Assetto Corsa - driving sim. Not just a driving sim, but the Sim that brought back the Genre after years and years of monopoly by Grand Turismo. It is extremely good, if limited by the amount of tracks/cars that come vanilla. when I say extremely good I mean it. fast loading times, very stable frame rates, simple UIs, laser-scanned trackes (milimetric fidelity to real tracks) and a very active and helpful mod community that came about before Steam was a thing, meaning there is a ton of information online for the noobs like me... right now you will be hard pressed to find a better race sim for PC (in my opinion)


----------



## TacoMac (Jan 16, 2018)

Cities Skylines is neat. I've got a couple hours in it.

Assetto Corsa is just awesome. Lately, I've not gotten out of the Ferrari 250 GT. I just LOVE that car.


----------



## InigoMontoya (Jan 16, 2018)

Got sucked into Fallout 4 bad. My bro came to visit and activated the cheat room mod, and I have become a god. Just finished Ghost Recon Wildlands, and that one I must recommend. And of course, Mass Effect Andromeda is just face meltingly amazing, I love me a good sandbox world.


----------



## redivider (Jan 16, 2018)

TacoMac said:


> Cities Skylines is neat. I've got a couple hours in it.
> 
> Assetto Corsa is just awesome. Lately, I've not gotten out of the Ferrari 250 GT. I just LOVE that car.



I'm still noobing it out I got it in December during a Steam Sale.

Still learning how to drive -mostly use a Lotus Exige S. I play on Vallelunga Club mostly because it's short and I can remember all the turns - Only gotten 57.4 seconds on my fastest lap with a default set up. 

Still learning about dampers, and stiffness, and tire pressures.....


----------



## MonkeyGrinder (Jan 19, 2018)

I've been back on DDO for the last 6 weeks. Older game but a goodie.
The new Ravenloft Xpac is pretty legit. Also decided to roll a bard for funsies and I've come to the conclusion bards can be OP if you play them right. Can hold their own in DPS. Can easily throw heals in heroic difficulty. And those buffs yo.
Probably gonna pick up another PS4 in the next week to get my Dark Souls shenanigans on again on DS3 and the eventual remaster of the original.


----------



## Late Nice Supplies (Jan 21, 2018)

Travian // Poker // Smite // DOTA II // Madwish // MTG


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 21, 2018)

Im waiting for some more psvr games to come out liked robinson the journy freakin almost shit my self ay lol


----------



## Late Nice Supplies (Jan 21, 2018)

While you are waiting I suggest looking into Oculus rift.  It has some great games, movies and other applications aswell.


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 21, 2018)

Late Nice Supplies said:


> While you are waiting I suggest looking into Oculus rift.  It has some great games, movies and other applications aswell.


i just got ps for mate tempted to get tje nontendo switch would be good cuse if im playing and i wanna go have few bongs i can take it out tje back n play love i thing the ps vr graphinc could use a bit of improvment but hay i think it being new speciely on a console its pretty good the rollercoster one is good


----------



## Late Nice Supplies (Jan 21, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> the rollercoster one is good


Yeah it feels just like real.. besides the exteriors. Too much minecraft for me. There is a "movie" in which you are getting surgery. Which is awesome! It's just like reality.


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 21, 2018)

Late Nice Supplies said:


> Yeah it feels just like real.. besides the exteriors. Too much minecraft for me. There is a "movie" in which you are getting surgery. Which is awesome! It's just like reality.


soumds pretty cool


----------



## HolyHerb (Jan 26, 2018)

Anime Nerd here.
​


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 26, 2018)

HolyHerb said:


> Anime Nerd here.
> View attachment 4079819​


is it any good i havent watched dbz since i tnink boo or after i saw that movie ages ago where goku fought the cat or so thing cant really remember but how the game compare to the others thay need 2 make a pokemon amd a dbz rpg and a star wars one lol i need a new game


----------



## TacoMac (Jan 27, 2018)

Finally got my B29 in War Thunder. Now I spend at least an hour a day dropping thousand pounders on peoples heads from 25,000 feet.


----------



## jacrispy (Jan 27, 2018)

been playing these on a raspberry pi3  
i pretty much only Fuck with nes, snes & some arcade games. i run this system & it's legit for nes & snes
it's ps4 money though you could probably build one of these alot cheaper if you had the time.
spent some time on "castevania" too


----------



## HolyHerb (Jan 27, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> is it any good i havent watched dbz since i tnink boo or after i saw that movie ages ago where goku fought the cat or so thing cant really remember but how the game compare to the others thay need 2 make a pokemon amd a dbz rpg and a star wars one lol i need a new game


Ive only played the first few fights. Its cool that its a new original story line. Havent really played online yet. Kinda reminds me of Budokai II for ps2 in that its almost like a board game, you just dont roll a dice you get a set number of turns to clear out everyone on the board. Games play is pretty cool so far.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 28, 2018)

jacrispy said:


> been playing these on a raspberry pi3View attachment 4079971 View attachment 4079972 View attachment 4079973
> i pretty much only Fuck with nes, snes & some arcade games.View attachment 4079976 i run this system & it's legit for nes & snes
> it's ps4 money thoughView attachment 4079980 you could probably build one of these alot cheaper if you had the time.
> spent some time on "castevania" too


Rock and roll racing was the shit... I'll never forget 16 Bit black Sabbath lol.
"The stage is set the green flag drops!!!"


----------



## LachlanLongmore (Jun 18, 2018)

GTA One love)


----------



## freemancat (Jun 20, 2018)

Finally started playing The Witcher 3 on PC and it's awesome.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 21, 2018)

freemancat said:


> Finally started playing The Witcher 3 on PC and it's awesome.


I've been on the fence about that one. I might pick it up next time Steam puts it on sale.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jun 21, 2018)

bloodstained curse of the moon!


----------



## freemancat (Jun 21, 2018)

TacoMac said:


> I've been on the fence about that one. I might pick it up next time Steam puts it on sale.


Yeah I picked it up on Steam sale several months ago. Highly recommended man, honestly better than skyrim in my opinion.


----------



## ANC (Jun 21, 2018)

War thunder and Southpark phone destroyer on android,


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 21, 2018)

freemancat said:


> honestly better than skyrim in my opinion.


That's a bold statement, sir.


----------



## freemancat (Jun 21, 2018)

TacoMac said:


> That's a bold statement, sir.


Haha yeah I love both man. I have done several play throughs of skyrim using different skill trees but there is just more to the Witcher. No dragon slaying though..only downside.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 16, 2018)

I've been playing Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic via Steam. Beat it. Been playing Knights of the Old Republic II the last few days. I haven't played them since around 2006-07 or so. Brought back hella memories. Lots of fun.


----------



## kroc (Nov 18, 2019)

Bumpin this instead of making a new one, been playing Red Dead Redemption 2 on pc lately, gorgeous game and its helping germ my seeds since it runs like a nuclear reactor


----------



## shaksilibra1 (Aug 3, 2022)

Bingo Blitz, Double Down Casino


----------



## shaksilibra1 (Aug 4, 2022)

Play bingo blitz most of the time. For free credit you can visit https://thegamereward.com/bingo-blitz/


----------



## EyesK51 (Aug 23, 2022)

God of War had just done. Unsighted is a fairly decent game that you may play with Game Pass. It feels comparable to Hyper Light Drifter if you loved that game. Playing Dying Light 2 when it comes out on Friday, most likely.


----------



## Rubisco456 (Oct 4, 2022)

Serious Sam 3 - It's Croatian Doom...basically an alien shoot em' up on the biggest fucking maps you've ever seen and every weapon is some sort of noob cannon, which is necessary since your kill counts are >400/level once you get going. If you've never heard of the series, I highly recommend the HD remakes of the first two, they are absolute fire.


----------



## Psyphish (Oct 4, 2022)

"Project Warlock", "Prodeus", "Amid Evil", "Forgive Me Father" and "Ashes 2063" (Doom2 total conversion). Feeling old school.


----------



## Rubisco456 (Oct 4, 2022)

Psyphish said:


> "Project Warlock", "Prodeus", "Amid Evil", "Forgive Me Father" and "Ashes 2063" (Doom2 total conversion). Feeling old school.


Holy hell, Prodeus looks sick, I'm 100% downloading that on game pass this evening.


----------



## CashCrops (Oct 4, 2022)

Elden Ring, just beat it after 6 months of 1-2 hours per day. Longest ever, biggest maps, most and hardest puzzles I have ever played. I probably found 35% of everything in it! lol it's easily the longest game in history


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 4, 2022)

Rubisco456 said:


> Serious Sam 3 - It's Croatian Doom...basically an alien shoot em' up on the biggest fucking maps you've ever seen and every weapon is some sort of noob cannon, which is necessary since your kill counts are >400/level once you get going. If you've never heard of the series, I highly recommend the HD remakes of the first two, they are absolute fire.


Downloaded it... That game is CRAZY!!! Played it for a minute then caught the Destiny 2 flu and I haven't found a cure yet, not that I'm looking for one to be honest...


----------



## CashCrops (Oct 4, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Downloaded it... That game is CRAZY!!! Played it for a minute then caught the Destiny 2 flu and I haven't found a cure yet, not that I'm looking for one to be honest...


Yep, grabbed that one too, I'd never heard of it and it was awesome!


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 12, 2022)

FireFox of course,, oh and super metroid


----------



## Rubisco456 (Oct 12, 2022)

Tim Fox said:


> FireFox of course,, oh and super metroid


Hell yea! How are you liking Super Metroid?


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Oct 14, 2022)

Stardew Valley.

Fun farm game.


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 16, 2022)

I'm playing that old favorite , an ancient game ...very exciting.............." Run The Gauntlet Of This Earthly Plane ".....ya don't wanna fall down or you lose !


----------



## EhCndGrower (Nov 15, 2022)

God of War: Ragnarok for the PS5 been some time since I played the series and I’m dying a lot, but still coming back for more


----------



## DoobieDoobs (Nov 15, 2022)

Ive been super hooked with Elden Ring, but I have also been enjoying playing Re6 with a friend of mine. I was skeptical because I thought Re6 sucked, but even if its not the survival horror game I love, its super fun to play with a friend, its a never ending action game. good stuff.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Nov 19, 2022)

Im LARPing monopoly. It's a good escape from reality.


----------



## TheMan13 (Nov 19, 2022)

I'm still paying a 17 year old title on an old PC: Battlefield 2






Sadly most of the active servers these days are in Europe, so my ping sucks now


----------



## Psyphish (Nov 19, 2022)

Dusk.


----------



## TheMan13 (Nov 21, 2022)

Anyone else play BF2 over the past couple of decades?


----------



## Antidote Man (Nov 23, 2022)

one day wars will be fought via video game controllers


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Nov 23, 2022)

Anyone on here jump on valorant?


----------



## yankenzy (Nov 30, 2022)

NHL and it sucks, thats why im playing that for like 15 years


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 8, 2022)

Playing one of my favorites......." Dab Scrabble " .


----------



## Tropicalgreen (Dec 14, 2022)

Just got a ps5 recently been playing Cod warzone, Cod modern warfare remastered, hell let loose, and rocket league. Can’t wait to try new games.


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Dec 14, 2022)

I used to play Valorant and RuneScape on the pc…. But my girl said I’m not allowed to play video games… she said, “If you got time to play games then.. What else you playing games with? .. Me?.”


----------



## Tropicalgreen (Dec 14, 2022)

CaliRootz88 said:


> I used to play Valorant and RuneScape on the pc…. But my girl said I’m not allowed to play video games… she said, “If you got time to play games then.. What else you playing games with? .. Me?.”


lol no harm in playing some games here and there I’ve played old school RuneScape since 2006 on and off. Now a days I log in sometimes but don’t play often.


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 14, 2022)

CaliRootz88 said:


> I used to play Valorant and RuneScape on the pc…. But my girl said I’m not allowed to play video games… she said, “If you got time to play games then.. What else you playing games with? .. Me?.”


I couldn't put up with that......so sorry......that's one big spoonful of shit to eat .


----------



## Psyphish (Dec 15, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> I couldn't put up with that......so sorry......that's one big spoonful of shit to eat .


Imagine being with someone that doesn't ALLOW YOU to do whatever the fuck you want. My SO plays more than I do and I'm happy about it.


----------



## 420star420 (Dec 15, 2022)

i like playing sims 4 on my pc, and it gets boring after awhile. i like using mods, and the master controller.


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 15, 2022)

Can't f'ing imagine being in that position ( commands/orders/controlling) , what a nightmare. What a shitty existence.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## CaliRootz88 (Dec 15, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> I couldn't put up with that......so sorry......that's one big spoonful of shit to eat .


I’m joking guys. My woman doesn’t mind or care what I play and how often. She’s supportive of my endeavors as I am of hers.


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 15, 2022)

CaliRootz88 said:


> I’m joking guys. My woman doesn’t mind or care what I play and how often. She’s supportive of my endeavors as I am of hers.


Now that's the way it should be ! Very glad you're are not stuck in one of those f'ing toxic, miserable relationships. I don't know how someone could live like that .......they are told to go shit in the corner and they do.


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Dec 15, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Now that's the way it should be ! Very glad you're are not stuck in one of those f'ing toxic, miserable relationships. I don't know how someone could live like that .......they are told to go shit in the corner and they do.


Agreed, life is too short to be in an unhappy relationship. Love and respect should be a given between two.


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 15, 2022)

Well said Mr. 88 ! I've been in a super chill relation ship for 39 years. However ,
I must admit that in certain situations, one of us will say to the other.................
"Fuck you " or " Go fuck yourself ", or "Shut the fuck up " . We always get laughing
about it !


----------



## Psyphish (Dec 16, 2022)

Blue Wizard said:


> View attachment 5238015


Ever play Legend Of Grimrock 1 & 2?
https://store.steampowered.com/app/207170/Legend_of_Grimrock/








Legend of Grimrock 2 on Steam


Legend of Grimrock 2 is a dungeon crawling role playing game with a modern execution but an oldschool heart. A group of four prisoners have shipwrecked on the secluded Isle of Nex. The island is filled with ancient crumbled ruins, mysterious shrines and a vast underground network of dungeons.




store.steampowered.com


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 16, 2022)

Psyphish said:


> Ever play Legend Of Grimrock 1 & 2?
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/207170/Legend_of_Grimrock/
> 
> 
> ...


No, I'll have to give them a look.


----------



## Komak (Dec 20, 2022)

Psyphish said:


> Ever play Legend Of Grimrock 1 & 2?
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/207170/Legend_of_Grimrock/
> 
> 
> ...


Can highly recommend, easily sank like100+ hours into those last year.


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 23, 2022)

I'm playing a game I do not like . It's called " Did I Just Fertilize That Plant Twice".


----------



## Junebud! (Dec 23, 2022)

Dark Age of camelot. Eden server.


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 26, 2022)

I play this very popular game I'm sad to say.......f'ing loathe it........called " Find The Fucking TV Clicer Before I Kill Something " . I almost hate as much as the mind-bending games....." Where's My Fucking bowl " or" Where's My Fucking Vape ! " .


----------



## Dreaming1 (Dec 26, 2022)

N64 Super Mario Party 1,2,&3. I need to get some N64 USB controllers, run a N64 emulator on pc, and check out the homebrewed versions. There is even a make your own land program.


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 26, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> N64 Super Mario Party 1,2,&3. I need to get some N64 USB controllers, run a N64 emulator on pc, and check out the homebrewed versions. There is even a make your own land program.


I liked pinball a shit-ton.....never have even had the pleasure of playing " Pac Man " .


----------



## Dreaming1 (Dec 27, 2022)

Pinball machines are the best! F14 Tomcat during 5 ball multiball run is a drug experience. Altered mind/reality. The history of them is cool too. Pac-man is cool. You can eat special things that allow you to destroy the ghosts that haunt you. Neat. 
I guess you're from the UK area? France had a special relationship with pinball. They imported a ton of machines. I can see how that might have filtered up. I have been able to play some of the oldest ones. Real simple layouts and no electronics. Then I have run into guys that got into refurbing machines. There is a big pinball gathering in TX every year. Lots of machines on display, for play, and for sale. Not enough reason to be in TX for my personal taste, but a pinball fan might want to give it a shot.


----------



## mountaindew34 (Dec 27, 2022)

drug dealer simulator ?!


----------



## StareCase (Dec 27, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> ... Pinball machines are the best! ...


We have a Data East "Back To The Future". 

3 ball Multi-ball on this machine is either feast or famine. You either nail 15 million loops in a row - or you hit nothing but rubber!!

Great Scott!!!


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 27, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> Pinball machines are the best! F14 Tomcat during 5 ball multiball run is a drug experience. Altered mind/reality. The history of them is cool too. Pac-man is cool. You can eat special things that allow you to destroy the ghosts that haunt you. Neat.
> I guess you're from the UK area? France had a special relationship with pinball. They imported a ton of machines. I can see how that might have filtered up. I have been able to play some of the oldest ones. Real simple layouts and no electronics. Then I have run into guys that got into refurbing machines. There is a big pinball gathering in TX every year. Lots of machines on display, for play, and for sale. Not enough reason to be in TX for my personal taste, but a pinball fan might want to give it a shot.


I'm from Upstate and you're exactly right , Texas...f'ing yikes !


----------



## DeadHeadX (Dec 29, 2022)

I’ve been playing Call of Duty mobile for a while now. Pretty entertaining.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 2, 2023)

I'm in a " search and scare the Hell of the miscreant " who lives down the road a mile or so. Just got back....fucking dark up here , no lights anywhere. Anyway mixed up a large container of a very loud explosive......did a few more bongs , shuffled down the road in the mist then let her rip in his front yard infront of his bedroom window.......! Fucking kapow- boom-bang ! Sounded like a mortar. I'm really hoping he shit his bed ! Next one will be much bigger.....it'll rattle the windows. I'll hound him randomly till I'm dead. He's harassed my wife and daughter and spit on me . He has no idea what's coming.


----------



## singlecoiled (Jan 3, 2023)

ESO for years, an almost great game but not quite.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Yesterday at 11:32 AM)




----------



## MtRainDog (Yesterday at 11:38 AM)

DOS2 satisfies my A.D.D.


----------

